# Question regarding pricing on a new muffler.



## johnnysyf (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Guys. My question is more about the price. My car (94 Max GXE) was a little loud and running a little rough so i took it to a shop in town and asked the guy to take a look. He said that i needed a new muffler and gave me a price of $280 with labor. Hes pretty good ive dealt with him before. All the parts are nissan parts. But i just want to know if im getting ripped off or not? Thanks in advance.


----------

